# Need ideas for final project



## xoannie (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm currently taking an Intro to Photography course at my college and I've done fairly well with the instructed material so far. However, for our final project we are required choose a subject matter or concept to be photographed over a 3 week period, for a total of 6-10 images that somehow relate to one another or tell a story. I have no idea what I could do with this to achieve a "well thought out and executed project which demonstrates a coherent concept/investigation and the highest level of craft and execution" though.

 I was hoping some photographers on here could possibly throw me a few ideas to toy around with? Just anything to get the gears turning would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## battletone (Nov 28, 2009)

xoannie said:


> I'm currently taking an Intro to Photography course at my college and I've done fairly well with the instructed material so far. However, for our final project we are required choose a subject matter or concept to be photographed over a 3 week period, for a total of 6-10 images that somehow relate to one another or tell a story. I have no idea what I could do with this to achieve a "well thought out and executed project which demonstrates a coherent concept/investigation and the highest level of craft and execution" though.
> 
> I was hoping some photographers on here could possibly throw me a few ideas to toy around with? Just anything to get the gears turning would be appreciated. Thanks!



Grass growing (depending on where you are and the weather)
Building construction
A sun rise and a sun set at the start and end of every week.


----------

